# Schrift in Bilder automatisch Einfügen



## Flim Flam (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Tutorial. Mit dem Besucher einer Website in der lage sind in ein Bild welches auf der Seite ist einen selbst geschrieben Text einzufügen. So wie hier Link


----------



## Matthias_I (8. Mai 2004)

Versuche das PHP forum hier,  ich glaube dazu gibt es dort  schon etwas.

Matthias


----------



## subzero (8. Mai 2004)

Das hat nich viel mit Photoshop zu tun!
Müssteste mal die ganzen Leute aus der Webmaster area fragen, außerdem is diese Lounge (glaub ich) weniger für solche Anfragen?!


----------



## Flim Flam (8. Mai 2004)

ja sorry wußte ja nicht wie das Funktioniert. Deshalb wußte ich auch nicht in welches Forum damit.


----------

